# Any tips on raccoon calling during the day!



## jas41

Wondering were the raccoon den at when there are no hollow trees to den in? Tried this morning and got one but thats it?


----------



## RoughNeck

Never tried calling raccoon's just busted them when ive seen them, have had some come in to the rabbit distress call might try it


----------



## jas41

Does anybody know how long you should stay on a stand when calling raccoon in?


----------



## youngdon

I would think, although I never hunted raccoons, that in the absence of hollow trees to den in they would den underground or under a pile of deadfall or stack of lumber or under the foundation of a building. As for how long it would depend on the exact situation, some coyote stands I sit for thirty minutes or more others ten to fifteen is plenty. If you stay too long you have lost nothing but time, if you get up too soon you may never know what is there.


----------



## On a call

I have seen videos using a eletronic caller. They were using a fighting raccoon call. It brought them out in a hurry in the middle of the day !

Thought about trying it myself, but have yet to try it out.

Lets us know how you do.


----------



## jas41

Thanks for the info guys! Me and the guy I hunt with both have foxpro furys and mojo decoys that we use. We down loaded some more sounds from foxpro for raccoon calling, they are rac. dist, young rac. dist, rac puppies, rac. puppies dist and there were 5 sounds on the caller already. The raccoon that we called in last saturday she came to rac. pup cries. and she was pissed when she came out.


----------



## dirtnap

check out TBR "crumblin raccoons" video they use fox pro and mojo also. i have used this same tech. and it has worked good. the trick is finding the den tree. 15 to 20 is all i will stay unless i hear some action in the tree. the call sound u have will worlk well. i use raccoon fighting and baby dist.


----------



## coyotejon

I saw that video "crumblin raccoons" and it was really cool. I never knew those suckers would come charging out so quick like that!


----------

